# Intelligent key



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

We have had our Rogue for 18 months, but only 8,000 miles. Yesterday, the car would not start with key in pocket and displayed Key ID not recognized. It did NOT display low battery warning.
Held key up near start button and it worked.
Tried again later with key in pocket and inside console - worked.
Today, it displayed same thing, but worked when held near start button.
Took it to dealer and he replaced the battery as "they only last about 18 months." Working now, so far.
Incidentally, I contacted Nissan and they said if battery is low, but not low enough to trigger Low Battery warning, key might not work in pocket, but would when held up close to start button.
Two questions.
Is 18 months about the battery life for an Intelligent Key?
Why would it display Key ID not recognized, rather than low battery?
I really miss simple old stick it in the hole keys.


----------

